# Finding nice clothes for women over 40?



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

Hi there, this seems to be a pretty great place. Found this while googling marriage and noticed this had a forum for the ladies. Hoping I can get some help here.

To start off, I am in a bit of an unconventional marriage. I am 43 and quite happily married to a man that is 28. I did not seek out a younger man but we met doing something we both love and he pursued me. I was quite hesitant at first but he was always kind, respectful and we became good friends. Oh, and I must say he works out and is quite handsome 

From the start he told me he's dated same-age women but has always found older women most attractive. He is very mature and even owns his own business and is doing very well for himself. We dated a year and have been married 5 months now and he is the greatest guy I could have asked for. Previously I was married 15 years to a same-age man that always put me down and was verbally/emotionally abusive. He would call me ugly and always criticize what I wore I am so thankful to be out of that marriage! In contrast my YM always tells me I am beautiful, loves to do romantic things for me and we actually make about the same, we never argue over money and we are both pretty frugal.

Anyway, the point of this topic is as in the title. I have always tried dressing nice, but I have found for older women it can be hard finding clothes that aren't matronly or meant for very young women. Even then I find most of the fabrics to be of low quality and it's hard to find clothes that fit right, I am tall at 5'10 and so often pants don't fit right or skirts aren't the right length. Though my husband has never criticized me or said anything about it I do want to make sure I don't look like I am older, by going to some "old lady" store/section. I have always preferred the classic look, but I find it is harder to find good high quality stuff. Funny enough my husband has even told me he much prefers my look over the more "trendy" look many girls his age go for. Heh. 

I have had some luck at Ann Taylor's and Banana Republic but most of the time I go into a dept store I just leave empty handed. 

Anyone here have some advice? I'd appreciate it and again, very happy to have found this site, seems like a great community!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My mom is a very young 50yr old and she always shops at The Limited and Express. 

I actually love the clothes at The Limited. They're classy and sexy. Mature without being matronly. You end up looking very chic and put together when you shop there. Same goes for White House/Black Market. 

If you're going to shoot for Express,stay away from the little dresses and sparkly things. Stick with their more classic pieces without sparkles and trendy embellishments.Their jeans are great too!

I think something like this is great for any woman outside of her 20's.


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

Thanks, I have shopped at the limited but not in a long time. My husband is a leg man and says I have great legs so I really want to show them off without looking ridiculous lol.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The Loft has really cute pieces.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I shop with my wife all the time, and it's not about the store (except avoid those targeted at the young and trendy) so much as it's about developing an eye for style and fit, pattern and color. Knowing what you have and what gaps in your wardrobe you're trying to fill helps target your shopping. Classic is almost always good, and good jeans and a nice top are hard to beat for casual.

We shop almost exclusively the sale and clearance racks, and sometimes the thrift stores (lots of high end stuff donated that's never even been worn).


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Coldwater Creek has been my go-to for years, but they are currently going out of business. If you can find a store near you to try things on in, though, they've got some great clearance sales running right now.

I also like Chico's, White House / Black Market, and Talbots. I buy select pieces from Victoria's Secret, Sundance, Gap, Banana Republic, Venus, Boston Proper, and even Old Navy. 

However, I do agree that it's less about the store and more about knowing what looks good on you and finding the proper fit. You're unlikely to find a single store to furnish a whole wardrobe. Look for individual pieces that work for you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah it also depends on your personal style.


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

I love Kohl's, lots of variety and nice bargains. I can choose a piece out of each rack and end up with nice outfits, plus you get Kohl's cash and good discounts if you suscribe.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

DanaS said:


> Thanks, I have shopped at the limited but not in a long time. My husband is a leg man and says I have great legs so I really want to show them off without looking ridiculous lol.


5ft10 with great legs? How about a pair of skinny jeans in a dark wash and a beautiful voile floaty top? What about a pencil skirt - I bet you'd look awesome in one.

Dress shorts are nice on long legged ladies. Do you prefer skirts or dresses?


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

FizzBomb said:


> 5ft10 with great legs? How about a pair of skinny jeans in a dark wash and a beautiful voile floaty top? What about a pencil skirt - I bet you'd look awesome in one.
> 
> Dress shorts are nice on long legged ladies. Do you prefer skirts or dresses?


Exnay on the skinny jeans, I have never liked them and even my hubby has said the same. Honestly though, I only own one pair of jeans and rarely wear them, something about the denim makes it uncomfortable and hurts my stomach area, and I have tried many different sizes.

I do love skirts and dresses however. I do have some mini skirts and quite a few sundresses. Oh, funny you should say pencil skirt, because I work in the corporate world I own quite a few and my husband LOVES them. Usually because of my job I look like your typical businesswoman and my husband really likes it. He says I look bad-ass lol.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Keep wearing what you've been wearing, shoot for basics in top quality and accessorize: belts, scarves, shoes, hose, makeup, camisoles, blazers/shrugs/sweaters, jewelry, hats/gloves. No need to change the basic underlying look, just add some stylish touches to it.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

> but I have found for older women it can be hard finding clothes that aren't matronly or meant for very young women. Even then I find most of the fabrics to be of low quality and it's hard to find clothes that fit right, I am tall at 5'10 and so often pants don't fit right or skirts aren't the right length.


Always seemed to me that clothing was segmented more by size than by age.

Matronly looking clothing come mostly in larger sizes.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sometimes I find something decent at Venus. A lot of the dresses are knee or just above the knee....not short like a lot of the dresses are these days. 

It's one of my go to places to check for new arrivals along with new york and company, banana republic, The Limited and Express


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

DanaS said:


> . . . I have always preferred the *classic look*, but I find it is harder to find good high quality stuff. Funny enough my husband has even told me he much prefers my look over the more "trendy" look many girls his age go for. Heh. . .


Talbots.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bluebirdie said:


> I love Kohl's, lots of variety and nice bargains. I can choose a piece out of each rack and end up with nice outfits, plus you get Kohl's cash and good discounts if you suscribe.


I love Kohls and have always been able to find nice, classic pieces there. And they have good deals as well, so you don't have to spend a huge amount of money. 



NextTimeAround said:


> Always seemed to me that clothing was segmented more by size than by age.
> 
> Matronly looking clothing come mostly in larger sizes.


:iagree: The clothing I have seen that look matronly is typically larger.


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! But it looks like I'll be looking for maternity clothes now lol!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I found Ross to have nice, affordable(cheap) maternity clothes.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

If you know your sizes in certain designers/brands, you can get great prices on ebay. I've gotten new with tags coldwater creek dresses and skirts there, dana buchmann trousers, jones ny separates - all pieces that are classic but not frumpy. It only works if you know what you want and how the pieces will fit. I wouldn't buy a suit or blazer without trying it on - I want to see how the shoulders and chest would fit. Also, returns are a hassle.


----------

